# Locations in Berlin?



## manne (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

möchte in Berlin eine Art Fotoreportage über "asoziale" Wohnverhältnisse/Siedlungen machen, sprich: heruntergekommener Wohnraum, Fassaden, Graffitis etc. Kennt jemand dafür geeignete Locations? 

Besten Dank für Hinweise.


----------



## DLDS (11. Oktober 2003)

nimm dir einfach deine kamera und geh raus.... als ich in berlin war, hab ich genug davon gesehn 

also...


----------



## manne (11. Oktober 2003)

*Klar*

Ist schon klar, werde ich auch machen, aber mit ein paar konkreten Hinweisen in der Tasche ist es nochmal besser ... Werde nach Hohenschönhausen und Märkisches Viertel gehn, aber bin eben kein großer Berlin-Kenner, d.h. noch mehr (bessere) Infos zu haben wäre schon gut.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi.

Lauf am besten mal durch Friedrichshain und Prenzlauer Berg, da ist zwar das Leben, allerdings gibt es da auch genug dunkle Ecken, wo man interessante Bilder schießen kann. (Bsp. Simon-Dach-Straße in PrenzlBerg und Umgebung)

Viel Spass in Berlin
ALF


----------



## danube (11. Oktober 2003)

Für Graffitis einfach mal in die Ring Bahn steigen und durchfahren  
Anonsten hat TerrorALF mit FHain und prenzel berg recht. Aber das findest du zb auch in Kreuzberg, Wedding und Pankow. Ein Plattenbau der ziemlich assi ist und auch ziemlich Zentral liegt ist in der Ella Kay Strasse. Das siehst du direkt wenn du S Bahnhof Greifswalder Strasse aussteigst.


----------



## manne (11. Oktober 2003)

*danke*

Danke für die Infos. Hilft mir wirklich weiter und ich werde nächste Woche bei meinem Berlin-Aufenthalt mal auf Tour gehen


----------

